# [zfs] creating /dev/zvol node without rebooting after zvol replication



## Boeri (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,

After replication of a zvol from server1 tot server2, there is no node under /dev/zvol for the replicated zvol. After reboot everything is fine, but how can I force the creation of this node without rebooting on FreeBSD?


----------



## peetaur (Apr 18, 2012)

This thread is the same problem as this one:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=174227

Are you also using 9.0-RELEASE?


----------

